# First Time Paver Patio on Slope



## Gs320 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi,...First time poster here and completely inexperienced with the type of project I'm going to describe:

I want to build a 14' x 12', rectangular brick/sand patio on moderately (?) sloping ground which slopes away from the rear of our newly built house which sits on a concrete slab foundation in Gulf Coastal Texas (unknown composition construction fill dirt which raised house approx. 4' above native soil which the locals refer to as "gumbo clay"). I'm learning as I go about degree-of-patio-slope for drainage...The two professional landscapers I got estimates from talked of raising the end of the patio furthest from the house foundation 18". The patio, at this stage of planning , would butt right up next to the foundation at the rear of the house. Not expecting anything akin to the local garden society's patio-of-the-month here....just a slab I can build for a target cost of under $1000 with materials I mostly have already that will hold a porch swing, two chairs, and maybe a smaller bbq grill. These materials I have include wall bricks (am aware these are not ideal but past exp. with using them for other purposes on the ground outside leads me to believe they might be good for 10 yrs or so light use or until finances permitted me to pull them up & replace w/traditional pavers.) I have the following questions about this project:
1) Is this project doable by a complete novice with the end result durable enough to last a couple of decades?
2) Are the landscaping type bricks commonly used to border flower beds with the ridge on the back to keep them from sliding sufficient for the retaining wall/sides of this patio or would I absolutely have to have some sort of rear wall reinforced with rebar or some other similar device "spiked" through the retaining wall to a considerable depth?
3) With the 18" depth of the retaining wall at the low end of the slope comparative to the highest level (next to house) are drainage devices up and above a compacted gravel base and a slope conducive to proper rainfall runoff an absolute necessity?
4) What type of gravel base should I use if I'm planning to compact with a hand tamper instead of a renting a plate compactor?
5) Any other input/advice you could give me with regard to this project would be much appreciated.....Thanks very much.


----------



## Gs320 (Jan 22, 2015)

A few pics of the trial layout of the project....first one is of the planned outer boundary of the patio, outlined in the type of brick I'm planning to use for the outer edges including the retaining wall at the low end (away from the house) of the slope. The second is of the type of wall bricks (Acme brand "Cherry Hill") that I'm planning to use as preliminary(?) pavers. Will see how long they last and redo/replace if needed...


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Just my 2 cents......
Before I did anything. I would drain the water from the yard and let dry for several days.
I would purchase at least one 10 wheel load of clean landfill. Out about 8' foot from the back of the house where the grass ends, slope it all the way back to the fence and tamp. I would then mark out the patio, build it to a slight slope ans install.
I would then order enough top soil to fill around, then seed.










This image belongs to the step by step instructions in the link below.

http://www.familyhandyman.com/patio/build-a-stone-patio-or-brick-patio/view-all


In this link scroll down and get different ideas and methods.

http://www.familyhandyman.com/patio


----------

